# hahaha this *****



## vitaminwater (Jan 12, 2008)

i ordered a 125 watt duel spec fluo light for $65 around thanksgiving plus another $30 for a mogul socket. It took a week for them to ship because of holiday then i finally got light from ups and i got letter with the light saying the mogul socket was backorderd. 2 weeks later they ship the mogul socket and it gets lost from UPS. Called UPS and they said nothing they can do about it. So i ordered another mogul socket had to wait a week again because no order's ship out on x-mas. This time UPS messes up again and sends my socket to the wrong house. Thank god the person who they sent it to dropped it off at my house 2 days later. So cool $150 and 2 months later i can finally hook up my light. 

I couldnt think of anything else to hang up light so i used suction cups to hold it up i thought it was good because it held up for about 2 weeks then just last night i open my box up and the light is on the ground smashed and off. Iam guessing the suction cups fell and the light came crashing down and broke.  

No way in hell am i ordering a new one going to have to just make a quad cfl oh well


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh man vw,
   I sure do feel that one. I hurt for ya friend, and can certainly understand the thought of just chuck it, and Oh he** no, I'm not ordering squat.
 UPS farts just bring the orders as far as my front porch. That's it. personally I think they should drive up and down the block, making a ton of noise with their decrepid trucks, showing the world that you will have something sitten there that can be taken the instant their gone. Oh - Wait,  they already do that. makes you wonder don't it. Now what I do is tell whoever I am ordering from that I will not receive it unless I sign for it.
 As to your lights, you gotta do with what ya got, but I might think that you can get fired up again. Had to be an ugly site that just squeezed your fruit when you saw your stuff had crashed and burned, terrible accident that. Here is a little of the *GREEN MOJO*
th_GreenMojo D.jpg

To help you get that grow going real good
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2008)

There have to be other sources for you. Home Depot carries mogul sockets and cfls. There are 5 hydroponic stores near me, all carry everything you could ever need. Creativity and resourcefulness are what this site is about. Maybe another on line source. Something can be done. Perserverience, do not give up. If all the people on this site can do it, so can you.


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 12, 2008)

vitaminwater said:
			
		

> I couldnt think of anything else to hang up light so i used suction cups to hold it up i thought it was good because it held up for about 2 weeks then just last night i open my box up and the light is on the ground smashed and off. Iam guessing the suction cups fell and the light came crashing down and broke.


 
i wish you were joking on using SUCTION CUPS, would make a great punch line, but unfortunately i dont believe its a joke...but the bright side is you didn't burn down your house, which could have happened very easily from hanging a light with a suction cup.  i truly dont mean to be harsh towards ya, but if you try to find someone that knows how to hang a light, it would be ALOT safer for ya.  if your going to go with quad-cfl's, try getting a cheap "light rail", safety is more important  on growing than anything.  all the luck to ya.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear what happen...Be greatful it did not catch FIRE and burn you down...I wouldnt give up on the better light...but I would secure the light beter next time...Sorry Bro


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 12, 2008)

i would go to home depo our lowes are any big hardware store they have everything u just tryed to order ,they even sell hps lights ,,good luck i hope u get it all figured out ,,but dont give up 









HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## timdog4 (Jan 12, 2008)

suction cups :rofl:  Im sorry bro but suction cups, did you lick them before you stick them?  Im just playing, we all make mistakes but we learn and move on.


----------



## vitaminwater (Jan 12, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> There have to be other sources for you. Home Depot carries mogul sockets and cfls. There are 5 hydroponic stores near me, all carry everything you could ever need. Creativity and resourcefulness are what this site is about. Maybe another on line source. Something can be done. Perserverience, do not give up. If all the people on this site can do it, so can you.


 


Home depot does sell mogul sockets but not the e-39 size i need so i had to order online. I dont know of any hydroponic stores around where i live but i could be wrong. I searched google for some also but no luck.  Homedepot actually had this 150watt fluoro light that would fit in my e-39 socket but it said it was a bug light and had warning labels all over it saying it was only made for outdoors and would not work in a "regular" socket so i passed.


----------

